
Ask HN: Can you recommend any good computer science audiobooks or podcasts? - spyhi
Aloha, HN. Do you have any recommendations for good CS&#x2F;Programming books that are audiobook-friendly?<p>I&#x27;ve started listening to a lot of audiobooks and podcasts while commuting or doing chores to make better use of my time, but I&#x27;ve noticed that there are few computer science audiobooks because the subject matter does not seem to lend itself well to being read aloud.<p>The more technical&#x2F;conceptual, the better. There are plenty of audiobooks about tech culture (especially on the business side), but few about technical subjects.<p>I think some good examples of CS audiobooks might be:<p>- &quot;The Information&quot; by James Gleick, which discusses a lot of mathematical theory and the physical nature of information.<p>- &quot;Where Wizards Stay Up Late&quot; by Katie Hafner, which chronicles the creation of the internet, but revels in some of the engineering details and technical challenges the team encountered.<p>- &quot;How The Mind Works&quot; by Steven Pinker (tangentially related to CS, but valid), which is a psychology book, but actually delves into the computational theory of mind and even discusses how our brain&#x27;s tricks have been used to improve neural networks.<p>Thanks!
======
sigjuice
I used to play Coursera lectures while driving to work. The various Algorithms
courses were my favorite and for the most part, were surprisingly easy to
follow just by listening.

~~~
spyhi
Good idea, thank you!

